# Rahmengröße Nerve XC



## Zimsi (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe nun vor mein erstes Fully bei Canyon zu kaufen (Nerve XC 7.0). Nur bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher wegen der Rahmengröße. Ich bin ca. 179 cm Groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 88 cm. Laut PPS System auf der Canyon HP bräuchte ich ein L. Würdet ihr diese Größe auch empfehlen? Tendiere doch eher zum M.
Ich finde die Oberrohrlänge von 620cm doch etwas lang. Auch möchte ich nicht wenn ich das Rad zwischen den Beinen habe und am Boden stehe mit meinem "besten Stück" aufsetzen  Weiß da jemand die Überstandshöhe vom L?

Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand weiterhelfen der auch schon ein XC gekauft hat und in etwa gleich Groß ist.

mfg
Zimsi


----------



## Mecci (26. Januar 2010)

hmm schwierige größe: bin 178, Beinlänge 87 und fahre M, was für mich passt.
bin das L(08) auch schon gefahren und bin damit auch zurechtgekommen. das gemächt ist nicht aufgelegen, aber knapp war es schon. bergab is es mitm M zweifellos besser für mich.

vielleicht solltest du dann auch nach deinen fahrgewohnheiten kaufen. wenns eher gemütlich zugeht mit waldautobahnen und sowas, dann vielleicht das L; wenn dann doch viele trails dabei sind das M.

schwierig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (26. Januar 2010)

Zimsi schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe nun vor mein erstes Fully bei Canyon zu kaufen (Nerve XC 7.0). Nur bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher wegen der Rahmengröße. Ich bin ca. 179 cm Groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 88 cm. Laut PPS System auf der Canyon HP bräuchte ich ein L. Würdet ihr diese Größe auch empfehlen? Tendiere doch eher zum M.
> Ich finde die Oberrohrlänge von 620cm doch etwas lang. Auch möchte ich nicht wenn ich das Rad zwischen den Beinen habe und am Boden stehe mit meinem "besten Stück" aufsetzen  Weiß da jemand die Überstandshöhe vom L?
> ...


 
179 und SL88 ?? Klar das L - M nur wenn zu 95% verbockte Trails
Habe SL 81 und fahre M!


----------



## nismo2002 (26. Januar 2010)

bin 184 und habe SL87
und ich weiss wie blöd das ist, genau zwischen 2 Rahmengrößen zu sein.
*Ich rate dir zu "L"*

selbst fahre ich ein XC '05 in L, passt sehr gut für Touren, Spaß im Wald und leichte Trails (Oberrohr 605, Sitzrohr 510). die 15mm Unterschied der Oberrohlänge und deinen kürzeren Oberkörper kannst du mit einem kürzeren Vorbau (zB. 60mm) korrigieren - alles bei Bedarf - aber eine etwas gestreckte Sitzposition ist besser auf Touren!

Beim M hättest du keine Luft mehr zum variieren und sitzt immer sehr kompakt!!

Um deine Kronjuwelen brauchst du dir auch keine Gedanken machen, das Oberrohr bei meinem 05'er XC ist sicher deutlich höher als beim 2010'er und bei mir ist noch alles heile 

Ich baue mir gerade ein Nerve ES in M auf (für verbockte Trails), behalte aber mein XC in L für Touren 

Hoffe geholfen zu haben...


----------



## Zimsi (27. Januar 2010)

Wie wird die Oberrohrlänge gemessen? Ist es die tatsächliche Länge des Oberrohr oder wie in der Skizze bei Canyon die Waagrechte von der Mitte des Lenklagers zur Sattelstütze?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Januar 2010)

Bin 184 und habe ebenfalls SL 87

Interessanterweise fahre ich auch ein XC '05 in L mit 60mm Vorbau + breitem Lenker. Nachträglich ärgere ich mich, daß ich nicht das M genommen habe. Fahre noch ein Zweitrad mit 20mm weniger OR und das passt besser für trails und Kurven bzw. wenn man gerne technischer fahren mag. Zudem ist beim XC das OR gefühlt viel zu hoch, was auf Kosten der Wendigkeit geht.

Die Äusserung, daß man beim M keine Luft bekommt, ist gelinde gesagt "falsch". Man sitzt aufrechter und hat mehr Kontrolle, das Steuerverhalten verbessert sich auch...das bike wird wendiger. Kompakter fahren ist zudem wesentlich angenehmer als "gestreckt". Ich sehe keinen Vorteil darin, ein L zu nehmen.

Die Leute von Canyon empfehlen IMHO übrigens grundsätzlich eine Rahmengröße zu groß....auch bei Rennrädern.

Gruß
Sven

----bei 1.79 mit 88 SL bist Du zudem "oberkörperkurz". Nimm bloß das M und variiere lieber mit dem Vorbau! Ein Freund von mir fährt auch ein M und ist genauso groß wie Du....er ist total happy!!


----------



## Deleted 133688 (27. Januar 2010)

Zimsi schrieb:


> Wie wird die Oberrohrlänge gemessen? Ist es die tatsächliche Länge des Oberrohr oder wie in der Skizze bei Canyon die Waagrechte von der Mitte des Lenklagers zur Sattelstütze?



virtuelle Länge gemessen in einer direkten waagrechten Linie. Sieht mam schön auf Specs Skizze bei Canyon!


----------



## Deleted 133688 (27. Januar 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ----bei 1.79 mit 88 SL bist Du zudem "oberkörperkurz". Nimm bloß das M und variiere lieber mit dem Vorbau! Ein Freund von mir fährt auch ein M und ist genauso groß wie Du....er ist total happy!!



dann fahr mal M bei seiner SL und Größe 4 Stunden via Waldautobahnen. Ich wette er sehnt sich nach einem L danach  Aber gut das macht eh kein Mensch, wenn er sich ein XC kauft. Denn dann hat er das "falsche" Bike gewählt. Wenn das so wäre, das Canyon immer 1 Rahmengröße größer empfiehlt dann müsste ich S fahren. Und ich finde, da Canyon relative kurze Vorbauten verbaut, passt das sehr genau mit der empfohlenen Rahmengröße!


----------



## Strider (27. Januar 2010)

Ich finde auch, dass hier im forum immer recht einseitig zu kleinen Bikes geraten wird. Klar ist das auf manchem Trail sicher nicht unangenehm, andererseits fährt mal halt auch mal in den Alpen 3 Stunden am Stück den Berg hoch und freut ich über das größere Bike


----------



## .t1mo (27. Januar 2010)

Der pauschale Rat zur Größe L ist imho etwas seltsam. Wenn ich den Konfigurator beim AM Frage stehe ich zwischen L und XL - bei Körpergröße 194 und einer SL von ~94cm.

Es kommt imho halt wirklich sehr auf das Einsatzgebiet an. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass L in Deinem Falle etwas lang sein könnte. Zumindest mit dem werkseitig montierten Vorbau.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> dann fahr mal M bei seiner SL und Größe 4 Stunden via Waldautobahnen. Ich wette er sehnt sich nach einem L danach  Aber gut das macht eh kein Mensch, wenn er sich ein XC kauft. Denn dann hat er das "falsche" Bike gewählt. Wenn das so wäre, das Canyon immer 1 Rahmengröße größer empfiehlt dann müsste ich S fahren. Und ich finde, da Canyon relative kurze Vorbauten verbaut, passt das sehr genau mit der empfohlenen Rahmengröße!



Ich fahre 580er OR mit einem Stahlbike (entspricht M beim Canyon) bei einer Körpergröße von 1,84 mm auch mal 5-8 Stunden durch den Wald..why not mit dem Canyon?. Bei mir tut dann auch nix weh oder so, da ich eher aufrecht sitze und meine Schultern locker sind und der Rücken nicht gestreckt.

Das mit dem "passt sehr genau" von Canyon empfohlenen Rahmengrössen halte ich für ein Ammenmärchen, weil es keine Non-plus-ultra-Empfehlung geben kann.

@strider...das hat nix mit Einseitigkeit zu tun, sondern damit, daß ich schon ein paar tausend km auf einem "kompakten" bike ohne Probleme gefahren bin. Meine Aussage basiert auf meinen Erfahrungen. Wenn Du die Alpen hochfährst brauchste auch kein langes bike, sondern drückst Dich flach sitzend nach oben (Stichwort: Schwerpunktverlagerung) und bei Spitzkehren nach unten biste dann wendig genug und geniesst den downhill. Was bringt so ein langer Esel, wenn Du den Hintern nicht um die Ecke bekommst?...d.h. ich bau mir an mein obiges Stahlbike (oder Canyon in M) einen passenden Vorbau und breiten Lenker und kombiniere Wendigkeit mit gutem Lenkverhalten und passendem Lenkwinkel für Steigvermögen...fertig.


@.t1mo ..anke 

@Zimsi....teste mal ein 18 oder 20" bike beim Händler bei Dir aus inkl. Probefahrt und lass Dir die Eckdaten geben...Du wirst schnell merken was passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (27. Januar 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich fahre 580er OR mit einem Stahlbike bei einer Körpergröße von 1,84 mm auch mal 5-8 Stunden durch den Wald. Bei mir tut dann auch nix weh oder so, da ich eher aufrecht sitze und meine Schultern locker sind und der Rücken nicht gestreckt.



also wie ein Affe? Wenn man tourig unterwegs kann/sollte/muss das OR möglichst lang sein um einen gestreckten Rücken zu erreichen. Weil das einfach viel schonender für deine Gesundheit, was du vielleicht in deinem Alter noch nicht merkst. Klar kann auch ein 2m Kerl Größe M fahren. Alles geht, die Frage ist macht es Sinn.


----------



## leeresblatt (27. Januar 2010)

Das PPS von Canyon orientiert sich scheinbar nur an der Schrittlänge. Für die Oberrohrlänge ist aber die Oberkörper- und Armlänge wichtiger. 

Besser als das PPS ist das hier:


----------



## leeresblatt (27. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> also wie ein Affe? Wenn man tourig unterwegs kann/sollte/muss das OR möglichst lang sein um einen gestreckten Rücken zu erreichen. Weil das einfach viel schonender für deine Gesundheit, was du vielleicht in deinem Alter noch nicht merkst. Klar kann auch ein 2m Kerl Größe M fahren. Alles geht, die Frage ist macht es Sinn.



gestreckte Position ist besser für die Gesundheit  hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Mecci (27. Januar 2010)

wir brauchen hier dringend einen arzt, ist hier irgendwo ein arzt??? (am besten orthopäde)


----------



## Zimsi (27. Januar 2010)

Habe noch eine email an Canyon geschickt und er Berater meinte dass er mir wohl auch eher zu einem M Rahmen raten würde.

Ich werde wohl den Rahmen in Größe M nehmen und statt einem 90mm Vorbau einen 100m nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (27. Januar 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> gestreckte Position ist besser für die Gesundheit  hab ich was verpasst?


 
Für Deinen RÜCKEN! auf Langstrecken !!!!!! Ist wohl logisch!
Sportliches fahren = kleinere Rahmengröße = kürzeres Oberrohr!
Touriges fahren = größere Rahmengröße = längeres Oberrohr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (27. Januar 2010)

Zimsi schrieb:


> Habe noch eine email an Canyon geschickt und er Berater meinte dass er mir wohl auch eher zu einem M Rahmen raten würde.
> 
> Ich werde wohl den Rahmen in Größe M nehmen und statt einem 90mm Vorbau einen 100m nehmen.


 
eher? aha.....vielleicht auch eher S mit einem 130mm Vorbau? 
Ist es dein erstes Bike? Eigentlich kennt man seine OL die man im Laufe der Jahre gefahren hat!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> also wie ein Affe? Wenn man tourig unterwegs kann/sollte/muss das OR möglichst lang sein um einen gestreckten Rücken zu erreichen. Weil das einfach viel schonender für deine Gesundheit, was du vielleicht in deinem Alter noch nicht merkst. Klar kann auch ein 2m Kerl Größe M fahren. Alles geht, die Frage ist macht es Sinn.



Hast 'ne große Klappe! 
Fahr seit 35 Jahren sportlich Rad und kann das glaub ich besser beurteilen, da mehr KM "auf dem Buckel".
Was heisst schonender für Deine Gesundheit? Seit wann ist ein "gestreckter" Rücken gesund? Durch die sehr gestreckte Sitzposition gerät die Wirbelsäule aus ihrer normalen, stoßdämpfenden S-Form und Du bekommst irgendwann Nacken- und Rückenschmerzen..aber was rede ich...in das Alter kommst Du irgendwann noch wenn Du mit Deinen 1,60 weiterhin ein XL-bike fährst. ;-)

Wer redet zudem von 2m? Du bekommst einiges durcheinander, denn Schrittlänge und Oberkörper sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Parameter aber wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die....halten.

@Zimsi..gute Entscheidung!!!


----------



## Deleted 133688 (27. Januar 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Hast 'ne große Klappe!
> Fahr seit 35 Jahren sportlich Rad und kann das glaub ich besser beurteilen, da mehr KM "auf dem Buckel".


 
Woher weißt du wie alt ich bin und wieviele Jahre ich davon schon fahre?


----------



## Deleted 133688 (27. Januar 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Durch die sehr gestreckte Sitzposition gerät die Wirbelsäule aus ihrer normalen, stoßdämpfenden S-Form .....


 
 von sehr "gestreckt" war nie die Rede! Die OL muss passen! Genauso wie die Geo des Bikes! Probefahren und gut ist, anstatt hier subjektiv um den Brei blubbern.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Januar 2010)

Mecci schrieb:


> wir brauchen hier dringend einen arzt, ist hier irgendwo ein arzt??? (am besten orthopäde)



Herr Juz braucht einen Spezialisten...er redet wirres Zeug ("muss das OR möglichst lang sein um einen gestreckten Rücken zu erreichen.")  und kann Argumenten nicht begegnen.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (27. Januar 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Herr Juz braucht einen Spezialisten...er redet wirres Zeug und kann Argumenten nicht begegnen.


 
Ich antworte auf Deine wirren Behauptungen, die du nicht belegen kannst. Ich glaube hier ist klar, wer Hilfe braucht


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Ich antworte auf Deine wirren Behauptungen, die du nicht belegen kannst. Ich glaube hier ist klar, wer Hilfe braucht


"muss das OR möglichst lang sein um einen gestreckten Rücken zu erreichen." Diesen bullshit hast Du geschrieben...schon verdrängt?


----------



## Deleted 133688 (27. Januar 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> "muss das OR möglichst lang sein um einen gestreckten Rücken zu erreichen." Diesen bullshit hast Du geschrieben...schon verdrängt?


 
Was auch stimmt, wird dir jeder vernünftige Händler sagen bzw. er wird dich fragen (sofern du ZWISCHEN 2 Rahmengrößen liegst,nochmal ZWISCHEN 2 Rahmengrößen) was für Strecken du bevorzugst fahrst. Und dann wird er dir M bzw. L empfehlen. Mitdenken und Zusammenhänge erkennen, gehört wohl nicht zu deinen Stärken. Naja, wer 35 Jahre nur km schruppt in seinem Leben


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Was auch stimmt, wird dir jeder vernünftige Händler sagen bzw. er wird dich fragen (sofern du ZWISCHEN 2 Rahmengrößen liegst,nochmal ZWISCHEN 2 Rahmengrößen) was für Strecken du bevorzugst fahrst. Und dann wird er dir M bzw. L empfehlen. Mitdenken und Zusammenhänge erkennen, gehört wohl nicht zu deinen Stärken. Naja, wer 35 Jahre nur km schruppt in seinem Leben



Ich wäre vorsichtig mit solchen Äusserungen.
Es gab/gibt tatsächlich Fahrradhändler die einen Mist empfehlen und irgendwann hat man dann eine ISG-Blockade und Nackenschmerzen, weil man ein Vorjahresmodell loswerden wollte. (selbst erlebt)

Wie gesagt, Du wirst persönlich weil Dir die Argumente fehlen. Das spricht für Deine Hilflosigkeit und Deinen mangelnden Durchblick.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (27. Januar 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> "muss das OR möglichst lang das OR möglichst lang sein um einen gestreckten Rücken zu erreichen." Diesen bullshit hast Du geschrieben...schon verdrängt?


 
edit: er kann anscheinend auch nicht lesen 
kann/sollte/muss das OR möglichst lang ......................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> 179 und SL88 ?? Klar das L - M nur wenn zu 95% verbockte Trails
> Habe SL 81 und fahre M!



Verbockte Trails...hihi---Du bist mir ein Held )


----------



## Deleted 133688 (27. Januar 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Du wirst persönlich weil Dir die Argumente fehlen. Das spricht für Deine Hilflosigkeit und Deinen mangelnden Durchblick.


 
...persönlich wird hier nur einer. Ich reagiere nur auf deinen Schwachsinn.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> edit: er kann anscheinend auch nicht lesen
> kann/sollte/muss das OR möglichst lang ......................



Definiere "möglichst lang"....das klingt nach einem anderen Problem 

p.s.: ja..irgendwie muss ich ja auch meinen Spaß haben


----------



## Deleted 133688 (27. Januar 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Verbockte Trails...hihi---Du bist mir ein Held )


 
Kiel? Alles klar


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Kiel? Alles klar



Du steigerst Dich.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (27. Januar 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Du steigerst Dich.


 
Preisfrage für Dich: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen a.) Rückenblockade und b.) Hirnblockade?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Preisfrage für Dich: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen a.) Rückenblockade und b.) Hirnblockade?



Na verrats mir..Du weisst doch eh' alles besser...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Januar 2010)

Du wirst träge. Ich glaub Du hast b) weil Du von a) keine Vorstellung hast.


----------



## nismo2002 (27. Januar 2010)

Leute Leute, bleibt mal sachlich!!

Es geht um diese Frage: 

_"Hallo

Ich habe nun vor mein erstes Fully bei Canyon zu kaufen (Nerve XC 7.0). Nur bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher wegen der Rahmengröße. Ich bin ca. 179 cm Groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 88 cm. Laut PPS System auf der Canyon HP bräuchte ich ein L. Würdet ihr diese Größe auch empfehlen? Tendiere doch eher zum M.
Ich finde die Oberrohrlänge von 620cm doch etwas lang. Auch möchte ich nicht wenn ich das Rad zwischen den Beinen habe und am Boden stehe mit meinem "besten Stück" aufsetzen  Weiß da jemand die Überstandshöhe vom L?

Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand weiterhelfen der auch schon ein XC gekauft hat und in etwa gleich Groß ist.

mfg
Zimsi "​_
@ Zimsi:
Dein Oberkörper tendiert eher zum M
Deine SL tendiert eindeutig zum L
Mein Rat bleibt: Fährst du Touren bis leichtes Gelände - nimm *L* + kurzer Vorbau
(siehe auch mein post weiter vorn)

Wenn du ganz unsicher bist, dann mache es wie ich und fahre nach Koblenz und setz dich auf die Bikes und mache deine eigene Erfahrung ODER schaue im "Probefahr"-Thread nach, ob es Canyons in deiner Nähe gibt!!


_PS (hatte ich noch vergessen): 
Die Oberrohrlänge wie bei Canyon angegeben "waagerecht" gemessen, die Daten zu meinem Bike sind aus dem 2005er Katalog_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (27. Januar 2010)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> @ Zimsi:
> Dein Oberkörper tendiert eher zum M
> Deine SL tendiert eindeutig zum L
> Mein Rat bleibt: Fährst du Touren bis leichtes Gelände - nimm *L* + kurzer Vorbau
> ...


 
Endlich mal jemand der Ahnung hat


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand der Ahnung hat



Woher willst Du das denn beurteilen?  Nismo2000 hat seinen persönlichen Rat gegeben und das ist okay...mehr nicht.

Mein Tip war von Anfang ein M. Im Zweifel würde ich immer lieber eine Nummer kleiner wählen und einen längeren Vorbau. Ein L mit einem kurzen Vorbau ist IMHO immer nur ein Kompromiss, da damit ein zu langer Rahmen kompensiert wird.
Ich bin 1,84m mit 88SL und empfinde das L als zu lang. Mir hat mal ein Profi zur idealen Rahmengröße gesagt: "Rahmen so klein wie möglich, Vorbau max. wie nötig...mehr brauchts nicht, um die ideale Größe zu finden" und damit fahre ich seit Jahren schon beschwerdefrei und darum gehts doch bei der idealen Größe.

Da Nismo2000 - ebenso wie ich -  den Threadersteller und sein subjektives Gefühl nach Wohlfühlgröße nicht kennt, bleibt nur der Weg zum Händler oder zu Canyon.

Das habe ich auch schon geschrieben.

p.s.: was die fehlende Sachlichkeit angeht, hast Du mit Deinen anfänglichen Äusserungen diesen thread erst eskalieren lassen und ich bin zugegebenermassen drauf eingestiegen. So what. Ende.


----------



## sugarbiker (28. Januar 2010)

Mein Kommentar hierzu

fahre bei 183 cm und Schrittlänge 86 cm

- ein 2006er XC in L mit kürzerem Vorbau (90 mm anstelle 120 mm)
- ein 2010er AM in L 

und beide passen perfekt.

Wer wie ich genau zwischen den Größen steht sollte dringend eine Probefahrt mit beiden Größen machen (habe ich bei beiden Rädern getan, L war für mich immer die bessere Variante).


----------



## Deleted 133688 (28. Januar 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Woher willst Du das denn beurteilen?  Nismo2000 hat seinen persönlichen Rat gegeben und das ist okay...mehr nicht.
> 
> Mein Tip war von Anfang ein M. Im Zweifel würde ich immer lieber eine Nummer kleiner wählen und einen längeren Vorbau. Ein L mit einem kurzen Vorbau ist IMHO immer nur ein Kompromiss, da damit ein zu langer Rahmen kompensiert wird.
> Ich bin 1,84m mit 88SL und empfinde das L als zu lang. Mir hat mal ein Profi zur idealen Rahmengröße gesagt: "Rahmen so klein wie möglich, Vorbau max. wie nötig...mehr brauchts nicht, um die ideale Größe zu finden" und damit fahre ich seit Jahren schon beschwerdefrei und darum gehts doch bei der idealen Größe.
> ...



dein zurückrudern hilft dir nun auch nicht mehr   Du hast mir Dinge unterstellt und mich blöd von der Seite angemacht. Ich habe drauf reagiert, thats all!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> dein zurückrudern hilft dir nun auch nicht mehr   Du hast mir Dinge unterstellt und mich blöd von der Seite angemacht. Ich habe drauf reagiert, thats all!





Juz71 schrieb:


> dann fahr mal M bei seiner SL und Größe 4 Stunden via Waldautobahnen. Ich wette er sehnt sich nach einem L danach  Aber gut das macht eh kein Mensch, wenn er sich ein XC kauft. Denn dann hat er das "falsche" Bike gewählt. Wenn das so wäre, das Canyon immer 1 Rahmengröße größer empfiehlt dann müsste ich S fahren. Und ich finde, da Canyon relative kurze Vorbauten verbaut, passt das sehr genau mit der empfohlenen Rahmengröße!




Na, dann lies mal Deine Beiträge...wer im Glaskasten sitzt sollte sich auch an die eigene Nase fassen können. Du bist doch nur angepi$$t, weil Du nicht sachlich argumentieren kannst.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (28. Januar 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Na, dann lies mal Deine Beiträge...wer im Glaskasten sitzt sollte sich auch an die eigene Nase fassen können. Du bist doch nur angepi$$t, weil Du nicht sachlich argumentieren kannst.



sachlich wäre dann, dass du 35 Jahre Erfahrung hast + vielmehr km in den Beinen hast, ohne mich zu kennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> sachlich wäre dann, dass du 35 Jahre Erfahrung hast + vielmehr km in den Beinen hast, ohne mich zu kennen?



Ja, als Reaktion auf Deine vorherige falschen und polemischen Äusserungen völlig angemessen:



Juz71 schrieb:


> *also wie ein Affe?* Wenn man tourig unterwegs kann/sollte/*muss das OR möglichst lang sein um einen gestreckten Rücken zu erreichen*. Weil das einfach viel schonender für deine Gesundheit, *was du vielleicht in deinem Alter noch nicht merkst*. *Klar kann auch ein 2m Kerl Größe M fahren*. Alles geht, die Frage ist macht es Sinn.



Immer wieder lustig. Erst austeilen und dann nix einstecken können..finde ich jetzt etwas mimosenhaft von Dir.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Januar 2010)




----------



## Deleted 133688 (28. Januar 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ja, als Reaktion auf Deine vorherige falschen und polemischen Äusserungen völlig angemessen:
> 
> 
> 
> Immer wieder lustig. Erst austeilen und dann nix einstecken können..finde ich jetzt etwas mimosenhaft von Dir.



mit einem Wort: Vollpfosten. Thema Ende.


----------



## Zimsi (28. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten, auch wenn hier etwas vom Thema abgekommen ist . Aber ich denke das ich nach dem was ich hier gelesen habe und nun auch mal bei einem Kollegen auf einem Rahmen mit gleicher Oberrohrlänge wie das Canyon XC M gesessen bin, wohl auch zu einem M Rahmen greifen werde. Wobei er einen Vorbau mit 110 mm montiert hatte.

Er meinte auch das die Sitzrohrlänge eher irrelevant wäre da ich das ja mit dem Sattelrohr ausgleichen kann.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Januar 2010)

@Zimsi..Gute Entscheidung! 

..


@Juz71...bist eher einfach strukturiert, oder? Gute Besserung!!..


----------



## steve99 (3. März 2010)

ich greif das thema mal wieder auf, da ich vor dem gleichen "problem" stehe...möchte eigentlich eher jetzt als gleich auf den order-buttom drücken und mir das xc 7.0 ordern.

ich bin 180cm und hab eine sl von 85,5cm...bin mir eigentlich zu 90% sicher das es nen M werden soll...aber wollt noch mal eure meinung hören äh lesen!?

thx


----------



## steve99 (5. März 2010)

also das die berater von canyon immer eine nummer größer empfehlen, kann ich si nicht bestätigen. habe gerade angerufen und man sagte mir das ich zum M greifen soll bei meinen daten von 180cm und SL 86cm.

wie sieht es denn bei euch aus? habt ihr eine ähnliche körpergröße und welchen rahmen habt ihr (empfohlen bekommen)?


----------



## mcmoos (5. März 2010)

steve99 schrieb:


> also das die berater von canyon immer eine nummer größer empfehlen, kann ich si nicht bestätigen. habe gerade angerufen und man sagte mir das ich zum M greifen soll bei meinen daten von 180cm und SL 86cm.
> 
> wie sieht es denn bei euch aus? habt ihr eine ähnliche körpergröße und welchen rahmen habt ihr (empfohlen bekommen)?



Hab auch bei einer Größe von 180cm und SL 86cm ein m und bin sehr zufrieden. Allerdings kommt man, wenn aus den Pedalen geht sehr nah an den Lenker. Sonst passt der Rahmen wie angegossen


----------



## Schwobenbiker (5. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen ,
ich habe mir ende 09 mein XC 8.0 gekauft ,bin 1,78 m und habe 88 cm schrittlänge.
Komme sehr gut mit zurecht mit der rahmenhöhe ;L
Fahre meist trails und allgemein eher wald,also nix richtig wildes.
Es ist mein erstes Fully und ich bin begeistert von dem gerät!!!
Ich kann das Bike wärmstens weiterempfehlen!!! ist jeden euro wert!!


Gruß an alle 
der schwobenbiker


----------



## steve99 (5. März 2010)

@mcmoos: ich werde auch zum M greifen, danke für deine info. wie sieht es bei dir mit der freiheit zwischen oberrohr wenn du mit den beinen auf der erde stehst? der berater sagte mir es sollte noch ne handbreite frei sein.

@Schwobenbiker: das mit der handbreite dürfe bei dir nicht ganz klappen, oder? bei einer SL von 88cm würd ich auch L nehmen, aber dein oberkörper ist ja etwas kürzer, kommst du klar mit dem langen oberrohr beim L im gegensatz zum dem M?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmoos (6. März 2010)

Das stimmt ist noch ne gute Handbreite platz.


----------



## Mecci (6. März 2010)

Schwobenbiker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ,
> ich habe mir ende 09 mein XC 8.0 gekauft ,bin 1,78 m und habe 88 cm schrittlänge.
> Komme sehr gut mit zurecht mit der rahmenhöhe ;L
> Fahre meist trails und allgemein eher wald,also nix richtig wildes.
> ...



das finde ich echt interessant. ich habe die gleichen Körper-Maß-Daten und fahre M. Und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass mein Rad perfekt für mich ist . Wie soll sich da ein unentschlossener entscheiden können !?!?


----------



## mas7erchief (6. März 2010)

Durch probesitzen...


----------



## Mecci (6. März 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Durch probesitzen...



so what! man wird mit beiden Größen ohne Stützräder die 600m einer Probefahrt fahren können ... obs wirklich passt kann man da warsch. nicht feststellen. (so gings zumindest mir)


----------



## mas7erchief (6. März 2010)

Dann passen warscheinlich beide und man ist mit seinen Körpermaßen genau dazwischen...also danach richten was man lieber will. Eher lange Touren oder Wendigkeit. Ich sage bei beiden Varianten leidet die andere allzusehr...


----------



## Strider (6. März 2010)

Man sollte auch nicht so tun als ob da jetzt Welten dazwischenliegen. Wir sprechen immer noch über 2-3 cm


----------



## steve99 (6. März 2010)

also ich hab mit meinen daten 3mal bei canyon angerufen und jedes mal war ein anderer berater(in) dran...alle drei haben gesagt ich soll M nehmen mit meiner SL von 86cm....!

ich nehm jetzt platz im wartezimmer...nerve xc 7.0 größe M soeben geordert! 

hoffe jetzt nur es passt....!


----------



## Mecci (7. März 2010)




----------



## Cool Breeze (7. März 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Durch probesitzen...


Ich konnte auf dem Parkplatz bei Canyon auf die schnelle keinen großen Unterschied zwischen L und XL feststellen. Hab mich dann für XL entschieden weil der Verkäufer das empfhohlen hat und später schnell gemerkt, dass das die falsche Entscheidung war. 
Jetzt bin ich mit L zufrieden (188, SL 91).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve99 (7. März 2010)

@Cool Breeze: laut PPS ist das L ja auch deine größe...ich weiß das PPS es ist ein gutes tool, aber sagt nicht immer zu 100% die wahrheit. wie konntest du das bike den umtauschen? hast du es wieder zurück geschickt oder wie läuft das bei canyon? jaja...ich weiß 30 tage rückgabe...ok das ist die theorie, aber wie sie die praxis aus?

ach ja hier für alle (die es noch nicht kennen) ein rahmen-berechnungstool was ich gefunden habe:

http://www.bikegalerie.de/rahmengroesse2


----------



## leeresblatt (7. März 2010)

das PPS von Canyon sieht zwar toll aus, aber es ist nicht wirklich gut, da es nur die Schrittlänge berücksichtigt. Wenn jemand relativ lange Beine hat, kriegt er vom PPS einen zu großen Rahmen empfohlen. Das liegt daran dass er einen relativ kurzen Oberkörper hat und sich demensprechend weiter vorbeugen muss um den Lenker zu erreichen. Das führt zu einer sehr gestreckten Sitzhaltung.

Der andere Rahmengrößenrechner den du verlinkt hast ist wesentlich besser, da dieser die Arm- und die Torsolänge berücksichtigt. Dieser Rechner basiert auf der Rechenmethode vom Mountainbike-Magazin (siehe Anhang).

Hier mal ein Extrembeispiel vom PPS:


----------



## Mecci (7. März 2010)




----------



## Cool Breeze (7. März 2010)

steve99 schrieb:


> wie konntest du das bike den umtauschen? hast du es wieder zurück geschickt oder wie läuft das bei canyon? jaja...ich weiß 30 tage rückgabe...ok das ist die theorie, aber wie sie die praxis aus?http://www.bikegalerie.de/rahmengroesse2


Der Umtausch war kein Problem, Fahrrad gründlich sauber gemacht und zurückgeschickt.


----------



## steve99 (13. März 2010)

sodele...ich hab ja jetzt mein xc7.0 bekommen und das bike ist auch echt ne feine sache. aber irgendwie bin ich mir dennoch unsicher ob ich´s nicht doch in L hätte nehmen sollen. es wirkt so verdammt klein wenn ich drauf sitze... so fährst es sich (die 100 meter die ich mal gefahren bin) auch sehr gut.

hat einer irgendwo bilder damit ich mal vergleichen kann wie es bei anderen wirkt wenn man drauf sitzt...?


----------



## chris94 (14. März 2010)

Was ist denn eigentlich "besser"?
Einen zu großen Rahmen mit einem kürzeren Vorbau auszugleichen, oder einen zu kleinen Rahmen mit einem längeren Oberrohr auszugleichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mecci (14. März 2010)

chris94 schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich "besser"?
> Einen zu großen Rahmen mit einem kürzeren Vorbau auszugleichen, oder einen zu kleinen Rahmen mit einem längeren Oberrohr auszugleichen?



Zunächst mal hat jeder Rahmen eine feste Oberrohrlänge; wenn man diese verändern wollen würde, müsste man zu Flex und Schweißgerät greifen . 
"Ausgleichen" ist eigtl. nie eine gute Lösung! Man sollte ein Fahrrad oder einen Rahmen immer mit einer für den eigenen Körper optimalen Geometrie kaufen. Wenn es von dem bevorzugten Hersteller (Canyon) keinen passenden Rahmen gibt, dann sollte man sich lieber bei einem anderen Hersteller umsehen.
Gruß.





http://www.holger-koch.com/bilder/rahmdat.png


----------



## Cool Breeze (14. März 2010)

chris94 schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich "besser"?
> Einen zu großen Rahmen mit einem kürzeren Vorbau auszugleichen, oder einen zu kleinen Rahmen mit einem längeren Oberrohr auszugleichen?


Du kannst das Oberrohr doch nicht ändern.


----------



## Mecci (15. März 2010)

steve99 schrieb:


> hat einer irgendwo bilder damit ich mal vergleichen kann wie es bei anderen wirkt wenn man drauf sitzt...?




Bei Gelegenheit mach ich mal Photos, falls du sie noch brauchst...?


----------



## chris94 (15. März 2010)

xD habe mich auch verschrieben meinte natürlich Vorbau ;D


----------



## leeresblatt (15. März 2010)

chris94 schrieb:


> xD habe mich auch verschrieben meinte natürlich Vorbau ;D



das Oberrohr kannst du aber trotztdem nicht ändern!!


----------



## Mecci (15. März 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> das Oberrohr kannst du aber trotztdem nicht ändern!!



ich glaube das wurde hinreichend aufgeklärt!!! aber schon lustig oder, leeresblatt ?


----------



## leeresblatt (15. März 2010)

nicht dass du es doch versuchst, daher lieber einmal zu oft erwähnen


----------



## Mecci (15. März 2010)

k


----------



## chris94 (15. März 2010)

chris94 schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich "besser"?
> Einen zu großen Rahmen mit einem kürzeren Vorbau auszugleichen, oder einen zu kleinen Rahmen mit einem längeren Oberrohr auszugleichen?



DAmit meinte ich :   
Einen zu großen Rahmen mit einem kürzeren Vorbau auszugleichen, oder einen zu kleinen Rahmen mit einem lägeren VORBAU auszugleichen ...


----------



## steve99 (15. März 2010)

Mecci schrieb:


> Bei Gelegenheit mach ich mal Photos, falls du sie noch brauchst...?



ja super das wär mal für nen vergleich echt hilfreich wenn du das mal machen würdest... 

danke schonmal!

ach heute hab ich mal auf nen trek fuel ex8 in 18,5"...und was soll ich sagen...da hab ich echt super drauf gesessen und das fahren war auch supi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve99 (16. März 2010)

so ich will mal von meinem ausflug zu canyon heute berichten...

also es hat mir keine ruhe gelassen mit dem M und das er mir doch etwas zu klein vorkommt bzw ich sehr kompakt drauf sitze.
nun gut...ich hab mal das XC in M und L gefahren und mein erster Eindruck war, dass das M natürlich wendiger ist und das L dagegen schon etwas unhandlicher vorkommt. ich also mehrmals abwechselnd gefahren...
neben dem berater kam noch ein recht kompetenter mitarbeiter zufällig vorbei und sagte gleich...der M ist zu klein, der L passt besser. vorallem wenn es mal bergauf geht hätte ich keine möglichkeit ordentlich am lenker zu ziehen für den kraftaufbau. da ich 80% wohl touren fahre und vielleicht 20% mal nen trail vorkommt, werde ich in L umtauschen.
M ist definitiv zu kompakt für mich!


----------



## Strider (17. März 2010)

Juhuu endlich mal einer der erkannt hat, dass kleiner nicht immer besser ist


----------



## leeresblatt (17. März 2010)

wer hat denn behauptet, dass kleiner = besser ist?

ausserdem passt steves Erfahrung zu meiner Vorstellung, dass größere Rahmen für sportliche Fahrweise mehr geeignet sind, als kleinere. Es wird ja immer behauptet, kleinerer Rahmen -> sportlicher, größerer Rahmen -> gemütlicher. Tatsächlich ist es umgekehrt.


----------



## Strider (17. März 2010)

Na ich finde das wird hier sehr oft behauptet.
Und natürlich ist ein großer Rahmen sportlicher da bin ich deiner Meinung


----------



## mas7erchief (18. März 2010)

Aber die die das sagen meinen nicht sportlicher im Sinne von Race-Sportlichkeit sondern das kleine Rahmen eher verspielter und wendiger auf dem Trail sind.


----------



## leeresblatt (18. März 2010)

ok, in der Hinsicht macht das Sinn


----------



## steve99 (18. März 2010)

ja das stimm...das M ist bestimmt wendiger. nur ich kann mir nicht vorstellen mit dem bike mal ne tour von 40-60km zu fahren. das ist mir zu kompremiert wie ich da drauf sitze. und bergab muss man glaube angst haben das es einen vorne nicht überkippt...


----------



## jhebbel (21. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

stehe jetzt genau vor der gleichen Entscheidung. Bin auch ziemlich genau zwischen 2 Größen. Bin 184cm mit 85cm SL. Werde mich jetzt voraussichtlich auch für den größeren entscheiden. Mich wundert es eh ein bisschen, dass das nur von der SL abhängt. Gerade da sehe ich das eher umgekehrt. Umso kleiner meine SL, desto größer mein Oberkörper und desto einfacher fällt es mir, mich bei einem größeren Rahmen einen Ticken weiter nach vorne zu lehnen. Oder habe ich jetzt hier einen völligen Denkfehler?

Gruß


----------



## leeresblatt (21. März 2010)

@jhebbel, ich denke du denkst schon richtig. ich denke dir passt ein L besser als ein M. Ich bin im Gegensatz zu dir nur 179cm groß, habe aber eine SL von 87cm. PPS würde mir ein L empfehlen, das wäre mir aber zu gestreckt. 
Aber letztendlich geht wohl nichts über eine Probefahrt. Es gibt hier irgendwo einen Thread im Forum, da fühlen sich kleine Menschen auf großen Rahmen und große Menschen auf kleinen Rahmen pudelwohl. Diese persönlichen Vorlieben lassen sich leider nicht berechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jhebbel (21. März 2010)

Ja, das mit der Probefahrt habe ich eben auch nochmals mit meiner Herrschaft (Frau) durchdiskutiert. Ich werde am Montag nochmals in den Bikeshop hier um die Ecke gehen, um zu schauen, ob sie das Bike, welches ich gestern gefahren bin und welches mir eigentlich auch zugesagt hat (AMS Pro 100) in der passenden Farbe dahaben (Ich bins in rot gefahren. brrr....)
Falls nicht, werde ich mir nächsten Freiatg frei nehmen und die 200km zu Canyon fahren. Da kann ich dann Probe fahren und gut ist.

Ich schwanke derzeit immer noch zwischen den beiden hin und her und überlege, ob ich die 20mm mehr Federweg vom Canyon gegenüber dem Cube wirklich brauche...

Grüße


----------



## steve99 (21. März 2010)

jhebbel schrieb:


> Ja, das mit der Probefahrt habe ich eben auch nochmals mit meiner Herrschaft (Frau) durchdiskutiert. Ich werde am Montag nochmals in den Bikeshop hier um die Ecke gehen, um zu schauen, ob sie das Bike, welches ich gestern gefahren bin und welches mir eigentlich auch zugesagt hat (AMS Pro 100) in der passenden Farbe dahaben (Ich bins in rot gefahren. brrr....)
> Falls nicht, werde ich mir nächsten Freiatg frei nehmen und die 200km zu Canyon fahren. Da kann ich dann Probe fahren und gut ist.
> 
> Ich schwanke derzeit immer noch zwischen den beiden hin und her und überlege, ob ich die 20mm mehr Federweg vom Canyon gegenüber dem Cube wirklich brauche...
> ...



nimm L und du wirst es beim Canyon nicht bereuen, denn M wird dir zu klein sein...das sind zumindest meine erfahrungen. willst du es knackig angehen lassen, also viele techn. touren fahren ist ein kleines bike wendiger. aber auf längeren touren ist ein L besser.
schau auch mal bei rose, die haben was die SL und die körpergröße betrifft eine etwas andere einteilung. hier wird ab SL 86cm ein L empfohlen. die bikes haben von der geometrie fast die gleichen abmessungen wie canyon.


----------



## jhebbel (21. März 2010)

Habe jetzt nochmal mit ner Wasserwaage gemessen. Also es sind "nur" 183,5. Und je nachdem, wie fest ich die Wasserwaage zwischen die Beine klemme, schwankt die Schrittlänge zwischen 85cm bis zu 87cm. Wie hoch muss man die denn schieben? Locker, oder wirklich so arg wie es geht? Hast also anscheinend recht mit dem großen. Ich weiß, ich bin ziemlich skeptisch...  

GRuß


----------



## leeresblatt (21. März 2010)

wegen der Schrittlänge messen, du musst schon etwas stärker drücken. So als würdest du auf dem Sattel sitzen.


----------



## jhebbel (21. März 2010)

So, an alle die mitgeholfen haben bei der Entscheidung: VIELEN DANK. War ne schwere Geburt 
Habe jetzt das XC 7.0 in Größe L bestellt und werde berichten, wie meine Erfahrungen sind.

Schöne GRüße


----------



## Mecci (22. März 2010)

jhebbel schrieb:


> So, an alle die mitgeholfen haben bei der Entscheidung: VIELEN DANK. War ne schwere Geburt
> Habe jetzt das XC 7.0 in Größe L bestellt und werde berichten, wie meine Erfahrungen sind.
> 
> Schöne GRüße



Bei Deinen Maßen ist L ziemlich sicher eine optimale Größe; viel Spaß damit!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve99 (22. März 2010)

ich denke auch das du mit L sehr gut beraten bist...!

dagegen hab ich so meinen kampf mit "zwischen den größen"....
lese leider sehr oft das leute mit meinen daten zu M greifen...und das macht mich stutzig...


----------



## leeresblatt (22. März 2010)

ich dachte du hast dich schon entschieden. bei dir hat sich doch L besser angefühlt, oder nicht?


----------



## steve99 (22. März 2010)

entschieden schon...zumindest das M für mich zu klein ist. aber ob ich mit dem L dann im wirklichen alltag glücklich werde, werden die nächsten tage zeigen...denn der hof von canyon und das wirkliche leben ist nen unterschied! 

in diesem fall hätte ich halt lieber abmessungen die eindeutig sind und nicht so dazwischen...zumal das viele lesen von irgendwelchen meinungen einem auch nicht hilft glaube ich. wie ich schon geschrieben habe...die meisten sagen, warum auch immer, man soll das M nehmen, wenn man ähnliche maße hat wie ich. how ever...es wär halt für mich "beruhigender" wenn hier meinungen fifty fifty wären was M und L angeht. ;-)

so..mal schauen wann denn meins in L eintrudelt...


----------



## leeresblatt (22. März 2010)

naja, *die *richtige Größe gibts eh nicht. ausserdem kannst du mit beiden Größen glücklich werden, denke ich. Der Unterschied ist ja nicht so wahnsinnig groß zwischen M und L. Wenn du hauptsächlich Touren fährst, dann ist L nicht so verkehrt denke ich, wird ja so empfohlen.


----------



## jhebbel (22. März 2010)

Habe heute auch nochmal mit der Telefonberatung von Canyon gesprochen. und die haben mir auch nochmals gesagt, dass L definitiv die richtige Wahl war, selbst wenn ich nicht soooo die riesen Touren fahren will.

Gruß


----------



## artist99 (24. März 2010)

jhebbel schrieb:


> Habe heute auch nochmal mit der Telefonberatung von Canyon gesprochen. und die haben mir auch nochmals gesagt, dass L definitiv die richtige Wahl war, selbst wenn ich nicht soooo die riesen Touren fahren will.
> 
> Gruß



Also ich habe fast die Maße, die hier genannt wurden.
Ich war letztes Jahr in Koblenz und bin beide Größen probegefahren.
Ich habe mich auf "M" einfach wohler gefühlt - ist aber wie so vieles ein subjektives Empfinden ....


----------



## jhebbel (24. März 2010)

artist99 schrieb:


> Also ich habe fast die Maße, die hier genannt wurden.
> Ich war letztes Jahr in Koblenz und bin beide Größen probegefahren.
> Ich habe mich auf "M" einfach wohler gefühlt - ist aber wie so vieles ein subjektives Empfinden ....



Fast die gleichen Maße ist relativ. Grösser oder kleiner?
Jetzt bin ich schon wieder verunsichert 
aber da das Bike unterwegs ist, bleibt mir nicht viel, ausser abzuwarten. 

Gruss


----------



## artist99 (24. März 2010)

jhebbel schrieb:


> Fast die gleichen Maße ist relativ. Grösser oder kleiner?
> Jetzt bin ich schon wieder verunsichert
> aber da das Bike unterwegs ist, bleibt mir nicht viel, ausser abzuwarten.
> 
> Gruss



Bin 184 cm groß, Schrittlänge 85 cm - genereller Tipp (auch wenns bei Dur nun zu spät ist): Wenn man "sooo viel" Geld ausgibt - immer probefahren!!!


----------



## jhebbel (24. März 2010)

Das ist mir schon klar. Habe aber auch sehr lange gekämpft, ob ich hinfahren soll, oder nicht. Habe aber dann beshclossen, dass zur Not 2 mal Porto immer noch günstiger kommt, als dort hin zu fahren. Deshalb passts scho 

Gruß


----------



## steve99 (25. März 2010)

ich hab mal nen bild gemacht, wie ich auf dem M sitze bzw wie ich darauf aussehe...ich find es sieht sehr klein aus wenn ich drauf sitze.

nein ich hab keine batman-maske auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jhebbel (26. März 2010)

Habe jetzt mein L bekommen und gestern aufgebaut. Gefahren bin ich noch nicht. Ich muss gEstehen, dass es ziemlich gross aussieht  aber wenn ich drauf sitze, fühlt es sich perfekt an. Werde heute abend mal nen Fahrbericht abliefern.


----------



## leeresblatt (26. März 2010)

@steve99: mir ist es jetzt nicht ganz klar, willst du dich auf dem Bike wohlfühlen oder drauf gut aussehen?


----------



## .t1mo (26. März 2010)

steve99 ich finde deine Sitzposition eigentlich ziemlich optimal. Was passt dir denn nicht?


----------



## steve99 (26. März 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> @steve99: mir ist es jetzt nicht ganz klar, willst du dich auf dem Bike wohlfühlen oder drauf gut aussehen?



na das eine bedingt ja doch das andere, oder!? ;-)
denn wenn es schon zu gedrungen aussieht, ist ja wohl auch der umkehrschluss das man auch so drauf sitzt bzw sich drauf fühlt. wie wurde so schön im AM Post geschrieben...wie ein pucky rad so klein kams mir fast vor. aber hab schon verstanden was du damit meinst...klar wohlfühlen!

beim fahren hatte ich teilweise das gefühl ich fall vorne über. und wie bereits erwähnt hat der berater bei M auch gesagt sieht schon ziemlich kompakt aus. mein L ist unterwegs und ich werde berichten...


----------



## sashxp (27. März 2010)

ich stand auch im selben Zwiespalt:
183cm / SL 87 
Ich habe ein XC8 in L bestellt. werde berichten


----------



## knuspi (27. März 2010)

Sollte passen.


----------



## freddi1001 (27. März 2010)

Bin 1,78 und habe SL von 86 cm. Habe M bestellt. Mein Sattel ist damit auf der Sattelstangenhöhe "9", damit ist der Sattel um ca 5cm höher als der Lenker und das sollte doch bei einem fully nicht sein, oder?

Ich finde Canyon sollte eine Rahmengröße einführen, die für den Durchschnittsmann, der ja um die 1,80m groß ist, perfekt ist, jeder in der größe steht ja in dem Zwiespalt zwischen M und L...


----------



## knuspi (27. März 2010)

Ich weiß was du meinst. Mir ging es ähnlich. Ich bin 1,80 groß und hab SL 87. Ich habe mich für Größe L entschieden. Mit der Größe bin ich auch sehr zufrieden. Nur den Vorbau habe ich gegen einen kürzeren getauscht.
Ich habe mich gerade deshalb für L entschieden, weil mein Sattel eben nicht so weit rausragen sollte. Er steht jetzt immernoch über dem Lenker, aber nicht so weit. So lässt es sich angenehm fahren.


----------



## Mecci (27. März 2010)

L M S --> Hauptsache es macht Spaß .*

*entschuldigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (27. März 2010)

Tja, macht aber keinen Spaß wenn man sich auf dem Bike nicht wohl fühlt weil es zu groß oder zu klein ist


----------



## Mecci (27. März 2010)

freddi1001 schrieb:


> Bin 1,78 und habe SL von 86 cm. Habe M bestellt. Mein Sattel ist damit auf der Sattelstangenhöhe "9", damit ist der Sattel um ca 5cm höher als der Lenker und das sollte doch bei einem fully nicht sein, oder?



Hab die gleiche Daten und ich würde mal sagen, dass dein Sattel einfach zu hoch eingestellt ist... hatte ihn zuerst auch zu hoch; probiers mal tiefer.


----------



## freddi1001 (27. März 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Da die Oberrohrlänge fast genau bei größe M passt, könnte ich doch eigentlich das 2 cm längere Oberrohr ausgleichen indem ich einen 2cm kürzeren Vorbau dranmache, oder? Hat das mit dem Vorbau Auswirkungen auf die Fahreigenschaften?
MfG Fred


----------



## freddi1001 (27. März 2010)

@ Mecci 
Ich habe den Sattel so eingestellt, dass mein Bein fast durchgestreckt ist wenn ich mit der Ferse auf des Pedal gehe.
MfG Fred


----------



## steve99 (27. März 2010)

juhu...wie ich sehe bin ich nicht der einzige mit diesem problem!
das oberrohr bzw das M sollte ja reichen mit 1,80cm und 86iger SL, aber für mich wars darauf nicht gemütlich. Hoffe auf dem L wirds besser, ansonsten geht das auch wieder zurück und ich guck mich na einem anderen (hersteller) um.

klar ich weiß, dass das oberrohr auch eine entscheidende größe spielt, aber wenn man mal die allgemeingültigen formeln heranzieht und 86x0,226=19,5" und das mal in cm umrechnet, haben wir 49,6cm. und die rahmenhöhe vom 20" ist 50cm. also lieg ich mit 49,6cm wohl näher am 20" als an einem 18,5"...ja ich weiß zahlenspiele!


----------



## freddi1001 (27. März 2010)

Weist schon wann du dein L bekommst?
Wäre nett wenn du noch ein Bild reinstellst wie du da dann draufsitzt =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve99 (27. März 2010)

es ist schon auf dem weg...mit etwas glücks wärs heute gekommen, aber dem war leider nicht so.

also...dann montag. wenn es aufgebaut ist mach ich auch mal nen bild.


----------



## freddi1001 (27. März 2010)

Aber die Theorie stimmt doch oder?
wenn ich den Abstand vom Sattel zum Lenkrad durch den kürzeren Vorbau gleich dem M mache, habe ich mit dem L dazu noch die perfekte Sattelhöhe!?


----------



## steve99 (27. März 2010)

ich würde sagen, dass die theorie stimmt. man liest ja auch oft davon, dass sich leute mit unseren maßen ein M holen und einen längeren vorbau z.b. 110mm verbauen. was da der unterschied ist, ob ich nen M mit nem 110 oder ein L mit nem 75mm fahre keine ahnung...das ist ein bsp ich weiß das in der addition jetzt der M länger ist! ;-) ok der radstand der beiden bikes ist immer noch ein unterschiedlicher und darin wird die begründung etwas besseren wendigkeit liegen...


----------



## leeresblatt (27. März 2010)

freddi1001 schrieb:


> Aber die Theorie stimmt doch oder?
> wenn ich den Abstand vom Sattel zum Lenkrad durch den kürzeren Vorbau gleich dem M mache, habe ich mit dem L dazu noch die perfekte Sattelhöhe!?



ja, aber die Veränderung ist recht minimal. 
Das L hat ein 10mm längeres Steuerrohr, d. h. der Lenker ist mit gleichlangem Vorbau wie bei M nur 1 cm höher als beim M. Bei einem noch kürzerem Vorbau sinkt der Lenker weiter ab, und du hast den Lenker dann auf fast der gleichen Höhe wie beim M. 
Um den Lenker zu erhöhen, kannst du ein paar Spacer unter den Vorbau packen, einen steileren Vorbau verwenden oder einen höheren Lenker.


----------



## jhebbel (27. März 2010)

Also mein L ist am donnerstag gekommen. Bins jetzt endlich auch mal Probe gefahren. Und es fuehlt sich perfekt an. Morgen dann die erste grosse Tour. Danach meld ich mich nochmal. 
Achja 184cm bei ca 86cm sl


----------



## Bikebmin (27. März 2010)

mcmoos schrieb:


> Hab auch bei einer Größe von 180cm und SL 86cm ein m und bin sehr zufrieden. Allerdings kommt man, wenn aus den Pedalen geht sehr nah an den Lenker. Sonst passt der Rahmen wie angegossen


 
Das mit den Knien zum Lenker kann ich bestätigen. Bei der Parkplatzprobefahrt in Koblenz mit XC M & L kamen die Knie in Kurven mit dem M recht nah zum Lenker.

Bin 183cm bei SL 87.

Grüße,
Bikebmin


----------



## freddi1001 (27. März 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> ja, aber die Veränderung ist recht minimal.
> Das L hat ein 10mm längeres Steuerrohr, d. h. der Lenker ist mit gleichlangem Vorbau wie bei M nur 1 cm höher als beim M. Bei einem noch kürzerem Vorbau sinkt der Lenker weiter ab, und du hast den Lenker dann auf fast der gleichen Höhe wie beim M.
> Um den Lenker zu erhöhen, kannst du ein paar Spacer unter den Vorbau packen, einen steileren Vorbau verwenden oder einen höheren Lenker.



Wieviel cm kann ich durch die Spacer rausholen?
Da ich warscheinlnlich noch ein paar Zentimeter wachse, ist es für mich, glaube ich sowieso schlauer, zum L zu greifen, wenn mir das M jetzt schon ein bisschen zu klein ist. 
Das mit dem Steuerrohr ist schon logisch, aber das heißt ja auch, dass wenn sich jemand mit einer Schrittlänge von 90cm, was laut dem PPS beim L genau in der Mitte zwischen M und XL liegt, hat dieser eine enorme Sattelüberhöhung.

Btw ist es überhaupt möglich, das Fahrrad zurückzugeben, wenn man das Rad schon ca. 30 km gefahren ist?


----------



## leeresblatt (28. März 2010)

@freddi
na wenn du noch etwas wachsen wirst, dann würde ich sowieso zum L greifen. Das mit Spacern kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, aber da lässt sich nicht viel machen da der Gabelschaft schon gekürzt ist.

Ob du dein M zurück geben kannst, hängt wohl vom Bike-Zustand ab. Wenn es noch aussieht wie neu könnte es klappen. Du musst dran denken, dass es dann jemand anders bekommt, und derjenige hätte schon gern ein Bike im Neuzustand.


----------



## freddi1001 (28. März 2010)

Das ist mir klar, bin mit dem Fahrrad ja sehr schonend umgegangen, nur kann man ja nicht verhindern, dass die Reifen im VOLLEN Neuzustand sind.

MfG Fred


----------



## jhebbel (28. März 2010)

So, habe heute die erste größere Probefahrt hintermir (35km) War alles dabei. Waldautobahn, Uphill sowohl auf Straße, als auch im Gelände. Trails, berg runter und das alles bei allerfeinstem Dreck  Ich bin sehr froh, das L Bike gewählt zu haben. Beim Geländeuphill habe ich mich kurz mal unwohl gefühlt, aber das lag wohl eher am für diese Situation zu hoch eingestellten Sattel. Habe das M zwar nicht gefahren, aber ich fühl mich aufm L pudelwohl. Vor allem ist es für größere Touren eine doch sehr angenehme Sitzposition. Im Vergleich zu meinem alten Bike (auch L, jedoch mit wesentlich kürzerem Radstand) fällt mir auf, dass ich lange nicht so sehr auf meinen Händen lehne. Sehr angenehm... 

Jetzt aber mal was anderes, auch wenns hier nciht rein passt. Die Bremse quietsch bei Nässe sehr krass. Direkt nach der ersten Abfahrt durchn Dreck hat sie auch extrem gebrummt. Hatte erst die Sorge, dass sie etwas durch einen Stock abbekommen hab, aber sie läuft extrem rund. Auch mehrfachesrunterbremsen hat nichts geändert. Und zu dem Quietschen: Es hat sich wirklich angehört, als ob jemand auf seinem 623 Jahre alten Hollandrad ankommt und ne Vollbremsung hinlegt. Ist das normal? Danke

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris94 (28. März 2010)

Das mit der Scheibenbremse ist normal, die brauch ein bischen um sich einzufahren, soweit zumindest meine Erfahrung.
Mal eine generelle Frage:
Wieviel cm Sattelüberhöhung ist bei einem Nerve XC perfekt?
Verändert eine Vorbaulängenveränderung von einem cm überhaupt bemerkbar die Sitzposition?
Grüße Chris


----------



## chris94 (29. März 2010)

steve pls berichten nicht vergessen!


----------



## steve99 (30. März 2010)

chris94 schrieb:


> steve pls berichten nicht vergessen!



so mein L ist heute gekommen, hat echt lange gedauert diesmal mit dhl! 

erster eindruck nachdem ich das bike aus dem bikeguard geholt habe, war nicht berauschend, denn die sattelstütze war total zerkratzt weil wohl der rahmen noch schmutz bzw alureste beinhaltet. der rahmen innen hat an der gleichen stelle viele kratzer. sehr unschön, dass so etwas überhaupt verschickt wird, denn das sieht jeder!  das steuerrohr ist oben ringsrum auch zerkratzt, da sitzt zwar der steuersatz, aber auch der kann die kratzer nicht komplett verdecken. der sattel hat schon eine beschädigung des leders vorne an der spitze. ich werde morgen bei canyon anrufen!

zum fahrgefühl muss ich sagen, dass ich mich darauf echt besser und in einer angenehmeren position befinde. sitze nicht mehr so kompakt, sondern eher etwas gestreckt, aber nicht unangenehm.


----------



## retertnesor (31. März 2010)

chris94 schrieb:


> Das mit der Scheibenbremse ist normal, die brauch ein bischen um sich einzufahren, soweit zumindest meine Erfahrung.
> Mal eine generelle Frage:
> Wieviel cm Sattelüberhöhung ist bei einem Nerve XC perfekt?
> Verändert eine Vorbaulängenveränderung von einem cm überhaupt bemerkbar die Sitzposition?
> Grüße Chris


 
Also Chris ich habe es ausprobiert und habe den Vorbau an meinem XC7 2009 von 110mm auf 90mm verkürzt. Also es sind nur 2 cm aber ich habe es extrem gemerkt und jetzt wieder zurückgebaut. Das Handling wird zwar agiler aber du sitzt wieder überhöhter und das geht auf Kosten des Komfort. 

Gruß retertnesor


----------



## chris94 (1. April 2010)

steve99 schrieb:


> so mein L ist heute gekommen, hat echt lange gedauert diesmal mit dhl!
> 
> erster eindruck nachdem ich das bike aus dem bikeguard geholt habe, war nicht berauschend, denn die sattelstütze war total zerkratzt weil wohl der rahmen noch schmutz bzw alureste beinhaltet. der rahmen innen hat an der gleichen stelle viele kratzer. sehr unschön, dass so etwas überhaupt verschickt wird, denn das sieht jeder!  das steuerrohr ist oben ringsrum auch zerkratzt, da sitzt zwar der steuersatz, aber auch der kann die kratzer nicht komplett verdecken. der sattel hat schon eine beschädigung des leders vorne an der spitze. ich werde morgen bei canyon anrufen!
> 
> zum fahrgefühl muss ich sagen, dass ich mich darauf echt besser und in einer angenehmeren position befinde. sitze nicht mehr so kompakt, sondern eher etwas gestreckt, aber nicht unangenehm.



...und was ist rausgekommen?


----------



## steve99 (3. April 2010)

ich bekomm eine neue sattelstütze und einen neuen sattel...wegen dem anderen hat man mir ein kleines (ich fand in gaaaaanz kleines) entgegenkommen angeboten. aber nun ist es aus meiner sicht ein kleines entgegenkommen und ich bin damit einverstanden.

bin auch jetzt die ersten größeren runden gefahren und werde wohl einen kürzeren vorbau montieren. aber der rahmen passt definitiv besser als der M! ich werde mir evtl. den syntace vro eco holen...hat damit jemand erfahrung?


----------



## SchillDie (5. April 2010)

Hola, 

Bin 179 Sl 87 Fahre ein Nerve AM in L. (somit auch grenzwürdig 

Ich besitze noch ein Hardtail in M, dies kaufte ich mir auf Grund "kleiner ist besser" und weil ich ein Hardtail "brauchte" . Ich muss sagen das ich einfach groß lieber mag (an sich schon meine Erfahrung von "früher", doch man lässt sich ja gern belehren), es vermittelt mir mehr Sicherheit, Kontrolle auch an "tricky" stellen.

Kurz um, probe Fahren! 

Grüsse,
Chris


----------



## steve99 (16. April 2010)

so nachdem ich nun den ein oder anderen kilometer hinter mir habe, muss ich sagen, dass ich mit dem L wirklich gut klar komme. bergauf und auch bergab ist nach meiner meinung einfach besser mit dem L. das einzige was ich noch mache, ist den vorbau aub 80mm ändern. so komme ich in eine etwas aufrechtere position, obwohl ich selsbt mit dem 100mm gut fahre...ich werde es mal hin und her testen welche grüße mir zusagt.

mir stell sich immer noch die frage warum in 80% aller fälle zu einem M geraten wird, wenn man zwischen den größen hängt? das M kam mir echt zu klein vor und auf längeren touren hätte ich bestimmt keinen spass gehabt...zumindest war das so der parkplatz-runden-eindruck bei canyon.

was die parkplatz-runde betrifft, finde ich es echt schlecht, dass die einen nicht mal - zumindest für ne halbe stunde - vom parkplatz lassen. das macht jeder normale händler...


----------



## Snowman_NA (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
  will mir auch ein nerve xc zulegen...werde aber wahrscheinlich auf die 2012er modelle warten.
  Allerdings beschÃ¤ftigt mich jetzt schon die richtige rahmengrÃ¶Ãe.

  Ich bin 193cm groÃ und meine schrittlÃ¤nge liegt bei 92,5cm. Gewicht 95kg. OberkÃ¶rper- und armlÃ¤nge habe ich jetzt noch nicht gemessen. Aber mit den werten liege ich natÃ¼rlich genau zwischen L und XL. Bei 93cm springt die empfehlung auf XL.

  Fahre aktuell ein bulls bushmaster 1 hardtail in XL (sitzhÃ¶he 570mm, oberrohr 620mm, steuerrohr 175mm) Damit komme ich gut klar. Fahre aktuell viel touren im taunus (verhÃ¤ltnis waldautobahn â trails ist ca. 70:30). 2012 plane ich aber eine alpenÃ¼berquerung, daher auch die Ã¼berlegung der anschaffung eines fullys.

  Tendenziell tendiere ich zu dem grÃ¶Ãeren rahmen. Kommt der geometrie beim bulls nÃ¤her als L (bis auf das oberrohr).
  XC âLâ: sitzhÃ¶he 500mm, oberrohr 620mm, steuerrohr 140mm
  XC âXLâ: sitzhÃ¶he 550mm, oberrohr 650mm, steuerrohr 150mm

Meint ihr das L passt besser oder das XL? Gibt es fahrer mit Ã¤hnlicher statur, die hier tipps geben kÃ¶nnen?

  Da koblenz nicht so weit weg ist, werde ich wahrscheinlich auch mal zum probefahren hindÃ¼sen. Trotzdem interessiert mich natÃ¼rlich vorab schon mal eure einschÃ¤tzung.

GrÃ¼Ãe, 
  snowman_na


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (28. Juli 2011)

Du hast die Lösung ja eigentlich schon selbst geschrieben: Probefahrt! Die Vorlieben sind da wirklich völlig verschieden.

Ich stand damals vor dem gleichen Problem, nur eben zwischen M und L. Habe mich dann für das L entschieden und einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert. Beim M-Rahmen wäre die Sattelüberhöhung schon sehr krass gewesen. Mit L bin ich jetzt voll und ganz zufrieden, gerade fürs Touren.


----------



## Snowman_NA (28. Juli 2011)

knuspi schrieb:


> Du hast die Lösung ja eigentlich schon selbst geschrieben: Probefahrt! Die Vorlieben sind da wirklich völlig verschieden.
> 
> Ich stand damals vor dem gleichen Problem, nur eben zwischen M und L. Habe mich dann für das L entschieden und einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert. Beim M-Rahmen wäre die Sattelüberhöhung schon sehr krass gewesen. Mit L bin ich jetzt voll und ganz zufrieden, gerade fürs Touren.



hast recht...bei so einer investition (denke an das xc 9.0 sl) sollte eine probefahrt schon pflicht sein.

der techn. support von canyon hat sich auch schon gemeldet. die meinten auch, ein XL würde besser passen.

mal schauen, wann ich es nach koblenz schaffe...


----------



## axisofjustice (29. Juli 2011)

Ich habe fast exakt die gleichen Maße (193cm/95cm) und fühle mich auf dem XL pudelwohl. 100er Vorbau, Sattel nach vorn, Lenker tendenziell etwas nach hinten und fertig.   Ohne diese Anpassungen wäre eventuell auch ein L denkbar gewesen, aber 1. fühle ich mich da trotzdem schon zu komprimiert und 2. reicht bei einer Schrittlänge von über 90cm die Sattelstütze bei Größe L m.E. kaum noch aus.


----------



## reflux (29. Juli 2011)

also ich fahre mit 1,89 und 88schritt eins in M
und ich finde knackiger kanns gar nicht sein 
bin aber auch nur 2 mm über der max. markierung der thomson elite 410mm mit setback

kleine korrektur


----------



## knuspi (29. Juli 2011)

@reflux: Gibt es Bilder von dir während der Fahrt?  Würde mich mal interessieren wie sowas aussieht


----------



## Mehrsau (29. Juli 2011)

knuspi schrieb:


> @reflux: Gibt es Bilder von dir während der Fahrt?  Würde mich mal interessieren wie sowas aussieht



Vermutlich wie ein Clown auf nem zu kleinen Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (29. Juli 2011)

kleine korrektur
bin etwas kleiner-hatte nen zahlendreher
auf dem rad gibt es kein bild-nur vom rad an sich in meiner galerie ;-)


----------



## Mehrsau (29. Juli 2011)

Okay... dennoch recht klein das Bike... aber akzeptabler


----------



## reflux (29. Juli 2011)

ja,def klein. aber dafür sehr knackig und trail bergab mit eingefahrener sattelstütze geht voll klar


----------



## Snowman_NA (30. Juli 2011)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Ich habe fast exakt die gleichen Maße (193cm/95cm) und fühle mich auf dem XL pudelwohl. 100er Vorbau, Sattel nach vorn, Lenker tendenziell etwas nach hinten und fertig.   Ohne diese Anpassungen wäre eventuell auch ein L denkbar gewesen, aber 1. fühle ich mich da trotzdem schon zu komprimiert und 2. reicht bei einer Schrittlänge von über 90cm die Sattelstütze bei Größe L m.E. kaum noch aus.



danke für die bestätigung.
jetzt muss nur noch die regierung überzeugt werden...


----------



## EngineTS (1. August 2011)

Also ich will mir jetzt das XC bestellen, jedoch bin ich mir immernoch unsicher ob M oder L.

Ich bin in Läden schon paar Bikes in 18 und 20 Zoll gefahren, jedoch fühlte sich das 20 Zoll vom fahren bei steigungen besser an, da man das nicht das Gefühl hat nach hinten zu kippen.

So hier meine Daten:

Größe: 181 cm
Schritthöhe 86 cm   M   | ab 87 cm L
Gewicht: 78 KG

Armlänge: 77 cm ( vorrausgesetzt ich hab richtig gemessen. )

Würdet ihr M oder L nehmen, hab ja gesehn das es hier schon paar Grenzfälle es gegeben hat


----------



## reflux (1. August 2011)

ich würd M nehmen


----------



## EngineTS (2. August 2011)

reflux schrieb:


> ja,def klein. aber dafür sehr knackig und trail bergab mit eingefahrener sattelstütze geht voll klar



Ist das M ? Wie groß ist die Person / Sh  die da drauf sitzt ?


----------



## reflux (2. August 2011)

rahmengröße M
person 1,88/1,89


----------



## randi (2. August 2011)

reflux schrieb:


> rahmengröße M
> person 1,88/1,89



Fahre auch gerne den "kleineren" Rahmen. Aber wenn ich mir die Sattelüberhöhung ansehe  dann würde ich sagen der Rahmen ist vorne (Steuerrohr) zu niedrig. Meine Meinung


----------



## reflux (2. August 2011)

zum klettern find ichs super und bergab geht es ja eh mit sattelstütze runter. sollte ich mal eine neue federgabel werden dann auch eine mit 130 oder 140mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. August 2011)

Ich hab ein paar Jahre ein XC in "L" mit 1,84 gefahren...ich fands definitiv zu groß mit 620er Oberrohr und 60er Vorbau. War mir nicht wendig genug, "sperrig" und hatte zuviel Überstandshöhe.

Fahre nun das aktuelle AM auch als "M" mit 594er OR. Perfekt für technische trails und schön "knackig" kompakt


----------



## felon (2. August 2011)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> Ich bin 193cm groß und meine schrittlänge liegt bei 92,5cm. Gewicht 95kg. Oberkörper- und armlänge habe ich jetzt noch nicht gemessen. Aber mit den werten liege ich natürlich genau zwischen L und XL. Bei 93cm springt die empfehlung auf XL.
> 
> Meint ihr das L passt besser oder das XL? Gibt es fahrer mit ähnlicher statur, die hier tipps geben können?



Bin selbst 192 cm groß bei 92 cm Schrittlänge.
Bin vorher einen XL Rahmen gefahren und habe die Entscheidung immer bereut (deswegen schreibe ich hier).

Habe das Nerve XC seit drei Wochen in L und finde es super. Viel agiler als mein vorheriger Ozeandampfer. Bei 30% Traileinsatz finde ich das wichtig.

Sattelstütze hat noch einiges an Luft zur minimalen Einstecktiefe und die Sattelüberhöhung ist längst nicht so krass wie bei gewissen Fotos in diesem Thread .


----------



## reflux (2. August 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich hab ein paar Jahre ein XC in "L" mit 1,84 gefahren...ich fands definitiv zu groß mit 620er Oberrohr und 60er Vorbau. War mir nicht wendig genug, "sperrig" und hatte zuviel Überstandshöhe.
> 
> Fahre nun das aktuelle AM auch als "M" mit 594er OR. Perfekt für technische trails und schön "knackig" kompakt



genau die oberrohrlänge war auch mein problem.
ich bin zig rädern probe gefahren 18/20/22zoll
und mehr als 60cm oberrohr war mir zu viel


----------



## Snowman_NA (3. August 2011)

felon schrieb:


> Bin selbst 192 cm groß bei 92 cm Schrittlänge.
> Bin vorher einen XL Rahmen gefahren und habe die Entscheidung immer bereut (deswegen schreibe ich hier).
> 
> Habe das Nerve XC seit drei Wochen in L und finde es super. Viel agiler als mein vorheriger Ozeandampfer. Bei 30% Traileinsatz finde ich das wichtig.
> ...



hi felon,

danke für dein feedback.
also ich werde canyon mal besuchen und beide größen probefahren.
und dann lass ich den bauch entscheiden. 

grüße,
snowman_na


----------



## morgulit (9. August 2011)

Erfahrungsbereicht Nerve 6.0 in der größe S

Nach langem warten ist mein Bike endlich da  Ich hab mir das Fahrad in der größe S geholt und bin sehr zu frieden. Die kleine Rahmen größe verwunder zwar aber ich komm damit super zurecht bei eine größe von 180cm und etwa 80 Kilo. ( Beinlänge 20 cm ^^ nein etwa 78cm )
Sitzposition ist angenehm Berg auf so wie runter, denke mal alles Geschmacksache.

Geillles teil!


----------



## reflux (9. August 2011)

bild?
ähnlich hohe sattelhöhe wie bei mir?(Bild weiter oben)


----------



## morgulit (9. August 2011)

So sieht es bei mir aus, gerade noch mit geheizt ( enge schnelle Wald Trails )


----------



## Cube_79 (9. August 2011)

So dann will ich euch auch mal mit meinem ersten Beitrag beglücken 

Evtl hilfts ja dem ein oder anderem...

Bin 183cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von "nur" 82cm und rel kurze Arme...

Größe schreit ja eigentlich nach einem L,habe trotzdem gepokert und ein M ,aufgrund der kurzen Schrittlänge und den Empfehlungen von Canyon selber, geholt...

so als das bike da war,gleich mal ohne voreinstellungen draufgesetzt und am liebsten in die ecke geworfen 

nachdem ich jetzt aber den Sattel in die richtige Höhe(ist immer noch parallel zum Lenker) und Richtung(ganz nach hinten bis zur äußersten Markierung) und mir noch den 110er Vorbau geleistet hab,muß ich sagen,nun isses perfekt 

Knackig genug für Trails und trotzdem absolut "bequem" für längere Touren.

Nächste Tage folgen auch noch Bilder,falls es jemand interessieren sollte.

Cheers Marc


----------



## colan (9. August 2011)

Hello. Ich bin 173-173 cm. Beinlänge etwa 78-80 cm. Do u think small or medium? What are your opininion about small or a longer for medium?
I am from sweden so speak english please.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axisofjustice (10. August 2011)

I'd say small - medium isn't really an option for people smaller than 5'10.


----------



## Baitman (10. August 2011)

Hi!

Ich stehe ebenfalls vor der Qual der Wahl.

Bin 183-184 groß, SL 88 cm, 96 kg, mit der Armlängenmessung komm ich nicht ganz klar-denke sie sind aber länger als "normal"

Am Wochenende habe ich Canyon einen Besuch abgestattet. Der Verkäufer setzte mich auf ein XC Größe M auf dem ich mich wohl fühlte, danach fuhr ich ein AM ebenfalls in M-das fühlte sich jedoch eher gedrungen an, weshalb er mir dann ein AM in L holte. Eigentlich merkte ich auf der Parkplatzrunde kaum nen Unterschied, der Berater meinte jedoch das ich auf dem L besser sitzen würde.

Nun habe ich mich entschlossen ein XC zu kaufen, und schwanke zwischen Gr. M und L. Beim XC hab ich mich in M wohlgefühlt, beim AM in M nicht. Leider konnte ich kein XC in L fahren, was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Die Rahmenberechnung bei Canyon zeigt eindeutig L, andere Rahmenrechner zeigen eine optimale Sitzhöhe von 48 cm an, was wiederum näher an M liegt (47cm) als an L (50cm).

Je mehr man zu diesem Thema liest desto unsicherer wird man...

Gruß


----------



## Pfeifenfreund (10. August 2011)

Baitman schrieb:


> Ich stehe ebenfalls vor der Qual der Wahl.



Ich fahre ein Nerve XC in M; bin 176 groß mit SL von 83....die Größe passt mir ganz genau.

Ich würde dir zu einem L raten.....


----------



## knuspi (10. August 2011)

@Baitman: Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch L nehmen. Bei deiner Schrittlänge würde bei M die Sattelstütze schon arg weit rausschauen.


----------



## 2slow4U (10. August 2011)

Bei 88cm SL würd ich auch L nehmen. Ich fahr auch L, bin allerdings mit 189cm etwas größer (90er SL). Falls du zu gestreckt sitzen solltest kannste ja immer noch nen kürzeren Vorbau montieren.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. August 2011)

@Batman...Bei 1,84/87 SL (meine Grösse) würde ich definitiv ein M nehmen fürs XC.

Ich bins jahrelang ein L gefahren. Das L ist definitiv zu lang...glaubs mir!

Jetzt fahre ich das AM in M. Oberrohrlänge ist knapp 600. Den Vorbau in 75mm habe ich auf 90 mm geändert. Die Sattelstütze ist auf 300mm ausgefahren. Das Oberrohr hängt nicht zu hoch. Das Bike ist sehr beweglich und lässt sich gut um Kurven zirkeln. Passt.

Letztendlich hängt es aber auch davon ab, was und wie man fährt. Einen großen Rahmen kann man aber immer schlechter individuell anpassen als einen etwas kleineren.

Überlegs Dir genau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (11. August 2011)

fahre bei mehr 1,88 und 87schritt auch größe M
würd ich dir auch empfehlen


----------



## colan (11. August 2011)

Hello i am 174-175 cm. Leg: 77-80 cm. Do u think small is good?
Medium is maybe to long, please tell me your opinions.


----------



## axisofjustice (11. August 2011)

So you did grow overnight.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. August 2011)

colan schrieb:


> Hello i am 174-175 cm. Leg: 77-80 cm. Do u think small is good?
> Medium is maybe to long, please tell me your opinions.



Hi Colan, medium is too large for you, take S !!!
Medium is about 600mm. Take another stem and it will fit for your size!

By the way...a friend of mine rides a Liteville 301 in S with same size than you and he is really happy! 

Cheers
Sven


----------



## Baitman (11. August 2011)

@ Sven Kiel:

Was mich bei der M Empfehlung wundert ist das eben Canyon L empfiehlt. Warum tun die das? Ist ein Hersteller nicht bemüht das beste für den Kunden zu finden, der kleinere Rahmen ist zusätzlich noch leichter. Da sitzen studierte Leute die sich mit der Rahmengeometrie Jahre lang beschäftigen, da werden Orthopäden zu Rate gezogen etc. Und dann kommen ein paar User und empfehlen immer ne Nr. kleiner? Ich versteh das nicht...

Der Berater bei Canyon meinte  das meine Körpermaße absolut im Verhältniss stehen, den Vorbau brauch man nur wechseln wenn die Körpermasse nicht stimmig sind (zb. kurze Beine und langer Oberkörper)

Was ich fahre: Ich muss hier bei mir vor Ort erst 7 km fahren um in den Spessart zu gelangen. Die kurze Feierabendrunde geht durch den Wald über "Trampelpfade", Wurzelpistenusw., aber alles gerade... Einmal im Jahr ne Woche Saalbach-Hinterglemm.

Mein letztes Hardtail hatte 50er RH, mit dem ich gut zurecht kam, wie lang da das Oberrohr war weiß ich jedoch nicht, war ein M900 Caad3-eben eine komplett andere Geo.


----------



## Charly_Brown (11. August 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> @Batman...Bei 1,84/87 SL (meine Grösse) würde ich definitiv ein M nehmen fürs XC.
> 
> Ich bins jahrelang ein L gefahren. Das L ist definitiv zu lang...glaubs mir!
> 
> ...



Habe eine ähnliche Grösse: 1,82/88cm und habe mich für das L entschieden. Vorbau runter auf 90mm. Ich würde kein M wollen. Da saß ich zu aufrecht und fühlte mich "zusammengepresst". M mit langem Vorbau hätte m.M. keine Sinn gemacht, dann verliert das Bike schnell an Wendigkeit.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. August 2011)

Baitman schrieb:


> @ Sven Kiel:
> 
> Was mich bei der M Empfehlung wundert ist das eben Canyon L empfiehlt. Warum tun die das? Ist ein Hersteller nicht bemüht das beste für den Kunden zu finden, der kleinere Rahmen ist zusätzlich noch leichter. Da sitzen studierte Leute die sich mit der Rahmengeometrie Jahre lang beschäftigen, da werden Orthopäden zu Rate gezogen etc. Und dann kommen ein paar User und empfehlen immer ne Nr. kleiner? Ich versteh das nicht...
> 
> ...



Hallo Baitman,

ich habe keine langen Beinen oder einen kurzen Oberkörper. Bin 4 Jahre lang ein Canyon Nerve XC in L gefahren mit 60er Vorbau. Oberrohr ist 620mm lang (was ich sehr lang finde). Dazu kommt eine recht große Überstandshöhe des bikes. Bestätigt wurde dieses "Gefühl" damals übrigens bei einem Fahrtechniktraining mit Manfred Stromberg (bikeride.de). Er fragte mich: "was willste denn mit so einem Riesenrad im technischen Gelände?" und die Aussage kam auch "Canyon neigt zu größeren Grössenempfehlungen". Noch Fragen?

Was ich nur sagen kann, ist, daß sich ein M Rahmen mit 600er Länge und 90 Vorbau für mich nun angenehmer fährt.

Das ist MEINE persönliche Erfahrung und Meinung!! 

Letztendlich kann man L auch fahren aber es hat halt nicht soviel Spaß gemacht wie nun M....muss jeder selber wissen. Wenn es technisch wird ist es einfach wendiger. Das Oberrohr sitzt tiefer, das bike lässt sich besser um die Ecken zirkeln. Der Geradeauslauf ist dabei trotzdem okay für "Feldwege".

@Charly Brown: Ein längerer Vorbau ist ein längerer Hebel,
wodurch es sich leichter lenken lässt, schon klar. Ich rede auch nicht von 120er Länge sondern von 90mm.

Und: Ein kurzer Radstand ist aber immer noch wendiger als ein "L" mit kurzem Vorbau. Selbst ausprobiert. 

EDIT: noch ein Nachteil ist, daß bei langem OR + kurzem Vorbau weniger Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad lastet = weniger Grip vorne.


----------



## colan (11. August 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Hi Colan, medium is too large for you, take S !!!
> Medium is about 600mm. Take another stem and it will fit for your size!
> 
> By the way...a friend of mine rides a Liteville 301 in S with same size than you and he is really happy!
> ...


 
Steven Kiel: You really sure S will work?,  Not to short?
Which is best for me small or medium?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. August 2011)

colan schrieb:


> Steven Kiel: You really sure S will work?,  Not to short?
> Which is best for me small or medium?



Hi Colan, check here for your size: http://www.canyon.com/tools/pps.html

Canyon also recommends "S" for you!

By the way..."M" would be about 600mm center-to-center tob tube. Much to large for you.


----------



## Baitman (15. August 2011)

Hi Sven!

Zufällig war ich am Fr. in der Nähe von Koblenz und hab mal nen Abstecher zu Canyon gemacht...

Ich bin jetzt beide RH, also L und M ausgiebig Probe gefahren.

M:

Spritzig und wendig, der Vorbau ist entgegen deinem post Standart 90 mm. Probleme hatte ich mit dem Lenkeinschlag, da ist einfach zu wenig Platz zwischen Lenkerende und Knie. Dennoch Gefühl der besseren Kontrolle des Bikes...

L:
Besserer geradeauslauf, nicht so wendig usw.

Lt. Aussage des verkäufers ist L für meine Statur absolut passend, er ist 5 Jahre Rennen gefahren und der M Rahmen wäre mir definitiv zu kein. Normalerweise lässt er die Kunden entscheiden auf welcher Größe er sich wohler fühlt, aber hier wär die Sache sowas von klar. 
Auf den Einwand am M einen längeren Vorbau zu montieren (100 oder 110) entgegnete er das das das Lenkverhalten des Bikes sehr negativ beeinflussen würde.

Schade, ich wäre gern das M mit nem längeren Vorbau Probe gefahren, leider ist das nicht möglich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Ulli (15. August 2011)

Hi Baitman,

denkst Du darüber nach, an dem Rad einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren zu lassen ?

Habe in etwa Deine Maße und denke auch über ein neues XC nach. Auf meinen ES 2006 in L habe ich seinerzeit den 110er Vorbau gegen einen 90er getauscht. Die Oberrohrlänge ist 610 mm und somit schon 10 mm kürzer als beim aktuellen XC.

Grüße

Ulli


----------



## SamyJenkins (16. August 2011)

Hi Baitman!

Habe ähnliche Maße wie du (184 bei 86cm SL) und habe mir ein XC in L gekauft - und bin voll zufrieden damit. Das Bike ist wendig genug wenn man sich einmal dran gewöhnt hat, läuft super und man sitzt sehr bequem (auch auf touren von 6h und mehr) - Denke also schon dass der Verkäufer bei dir richtig liegt.

Gerade die Sache mit dem vollen Lenkereinschlag kann ich gut nachvollziehen - habe nämlich auf manch anderen Bikes genau damit probleme gehabt. Nun kann ich den lenker 90° einschlagen ohne mit den Beinen dagegen zu stoßen, was ich auch schon mehrfach gebraucht habe.

Grüße


----------

